# m7 bolt in an m8 hole - fake splits.



## RyanG (Feb 4, 2013)

I've started to refurb and repaint my Steffan RS fake splits. To polish them thoroughly I had to remove the nasty fake plastic split bolts and in the process broke a few of them. I decided to replace them with real split bolts as I sourced some cheap and were easier to find than replacement fake ones :lol: 

The problem is that the front two wheels (8j) have m7 holes so they tapped out fine, the rear (9j) wheels have m8 holes so I'm a bit puzzled.

I could use glue to stick the bolts in but I would rather they were removable for cleaning. Thread inserts/Helicoils would be an expensive option and not sure it would work? I also considered filling the holes with JB weld or similar to give me some material to drill 7mm holes and tap out but I'm thinking its just going to crumble. Any idea?

I have included pics for those who are interested.




































I cut down the 27mm split bolts to suit and tapped out the m7 holes.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

JB Weld should do fine.


----------

